# EI20 and cwm4 needed!



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys, was wondering if anyone had links or could upload me the modem.bin for EI20 for mesmerize and then cwm4 fixed for cm7 really quick? I just deleted the wrong folder and lost all that stuff, I found working links for Odin, atlas pit, and EE19 but I can't find anything for EI20 or cwm4 that isn't megaupload or some other dead site.

Anyways, if somebody could either upload those two files or point me in the right direction I will be eternally grateful; I would hate to have an accidental bootloop and be unable to get out of it!!


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?de77f3vas3h62ju,3fcggr0irfnneao

Both files are there.


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks so much... now I can safely get wp7 multitasking and keyboard mods and lejendary themes working on aokp hopefully!

Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


----------

